# Ναι, παίρνω ληγμένα! (και το περηφανεύομαι)



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, με αφορμή την απόφαση να διατίθενται τρόφιμα που πλησιάζουν στην ημερομηνία λήξεως με μειωμένη τιμή, έχει αρχίσει μια -χλιαρή, κατά τη γνώμη μου- συζήτηση γύρω από το πρόβλημα των τροφίμων, της διακίνησής τους μέσα από τις αλυσίδες των σούπερ μάρκετ, το αν είναι θεμιτή και σκόπιμη η αλλαγή στα ήθη και τα έθιμα κλπ. Στη βάση όμως όλου αυτού του προβληματισμού, σύμφωνα με το δικό μου φτωχό εγκέφαλο, βρίσκεται -ή θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται- το πρόβλημα της ανατριχιαστικής σπατάλης όχι μόνο του τελικού προϊόντος (τρόφιμα στο ράφι), αλλά των πηγών, της ενέργειας, του ανθρώπινου μόχθου. Της υπερεκμετάλλευσης γης και ζώων, της ρύπανσης του περιβάλλοντος με χημικά -λιπάσματα, φυτοφάρμακα, ορμόνες- της συντήρησης, εντέλει, ενός στρεβλού μοντέλου, ενός φαύλου κύκλου παραγωγής-διάθεσης-κατανάλωσης-καταστροφής. 
Το ότι η μισή ανθρωπότητα πάσχει από παχυσαρκία ενώ η άλλη μισή πεθαίνει από πείνα είναι ένα θέμα.
Το ότι τα μισά τρόφιμα καταλήγουν στους κάδους των σκουπιδιών κατευθείαν από το ράφι δεν είναι ένα άλλο. Είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος του προβλήματος.
Ένα πρόσφατο άρθρο ,που προσεγγίζει σχετικά καλά το ζήτημα, με ενημέρωσε για την ύπαρξη αυτού του ντοκιμαντέρ. Και μολονότι με κανένα τρόπο δεν εξαντλεί τον προβληματισμό, πιστεύω ότι αποτελεί μια καλή αφορμή για μια δική μας συζήτηση. Κυρίως γύρω από το πώς φερόμαστε εμείς στα πράγματα που μας συντηρούν στη ζωή.
Τη δική μου στάση τη δήλωσα στον τίτλο του νήματος. Και έχω να πω πολλά σχετικά με το πώς διαπαιδαγωγήθηκα από πολύ μικρή απέναντι στην τροφή.
Εσείς παίρνετε ληγμένα; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2012)

Μεγάλη και ωραία κουβέντα! 

Δύο πράγματα για να ξεκινήσει και η συζήτηση. Τι σημαίνει ημερομηνία λήξης και κατά πόσον είναι σωστή ή υπαγορεύεται από την υπερκατανάλωση. Δηλαδή, τα αυγά που παίρνουμε από το χωριό τα τρώμε μέχρι και αρκετές μέρες μετά από την ημερομηνία λήξης που αναγράφεται σε μια αντίστοιχη καρτέλα του σούπερ μάρκετ. Γιατί; Μόνο επειδή είναι του χωριού ή επειδή αυτή είναι η πραγματική ημερομηνία λήξης τους; 
Στο γάλα σίγουρα δεν είναι αληθινή η ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται στο μπουκάλι, αφού πίνεται μέχρι και τουλάχιστον την επόμενη μέρα και μάλιστα είχε γίνει σχετική έρευνα τότε με τα καρτέλ γάλακτος και την εκμετάλλευση και είχε διαπιστωθεί, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ότι έχουμε από τις πιο σύντομες στην Ευρώπη, με συνέπεια να αυξάνεται και η τιμή για το δήθεν (πιο) φρέσκο γάλα. 
Θυμάμαι τον παππού μου να παστώνει (ξεραίνει) φασόλια στον ήλιο για να έχουν όλο τον χειμώνα. Γιατί εκείνα δεν χαλούσαν και χαλάνε της 3 Άλφα (παράδειγμα) σε μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία λήξης; 

Και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2012)

Ωραία κουβέντα, αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν την έκανε κανείς. Έπρεπε ν' αρχίσει η άνωθεν σπέκουλα για να μάθουμε ότι οι ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι κατά βάση συνωμοσία των πολυεθνικών και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα. 

Περιμένω με αγωνία τη στιγμή που θ' ανοίξει και η κουβέντα για το πώς όσοι καίνε ξύλα για να ζεσταθούν είναι αντικειμενικά συνεργοί στην αποψίλωση των δασών από παράνομους ξυλοκόπους και να επιστρέψουν πάραυτα στο πετρέλαιο, το φυσικό αέριο και το ρεύμα, το οποίο όμως καλά μας κάνουν και μας το κόβουν γιατί το είχαμε παρακάνει τόσα χρόνια, και τι κακό έχει άλλωστε η λάμπα λαδιού, τόσοι και τόσοι φιλόσοφοι διάβαζαν με αυτή -- και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

rogne said:


> Ωραία κουβέντα, αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν την έκανε κανείς. Έπρεπε ν' αρχίσει η άνωθεν σπέκουλα για να μάθουμε ότι οι ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι κατά βάση συνωμοσία των πολυεθνικών και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα.
> 
> Περιμένω με αγωνία τη στιγμή που θ' ανοίξει και η κουβέντα για το πώς όσοι καίνε ξύλα για να ζεσταθούν είναι αντικειμενικά συνεργοί στην αποψίλωση των δασών από παράνομους ξυλοκόπους και να επιστρέψουν πάραυτα στο πετρέλαιο, το φυσικό αέριο και το ρεύμα, το οποίο όμως καλά μας κάνουν και μας το κόβουν γιατί το είχαμε παρακάνει τόσα χρόνια, και τι κακό έχει άλλωστε η λάμπα λαδιού, τόσοι και τόσοι φιλόσοφοι διάβαζαν με αυτή -- και πάει λέγοντας.



Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη συμβολή στη συζήτηση και τον προβληματισμό. Αλλά μην περιμένετε, ανοίξτε εσείς τη συζήτηση που σας κρατά σε αγωνία. Θα συνεισφέρουμε κι εμείς σ' αυτή όσο συνεισφέρατε κι εσείς στο παρόν νήμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 25, 2012)

Μα η ημερομηνία λήξης κάθε τροφίμου είναι ενδεικτική και μόνο - το πόσο αντέχει ένα τρόφιμο εξαρτάται από τόσους πολλούς παράγοντες ώστε δεν μπορεί ο παραγωγός να ξέρει ακριβώς πότε θα χαλάσει. Το γάλα, για παράδειγμα, επηρεάζεται πολύ από τη μεταφορά και την αποθήκευσή του (έχουμε στη γειτονιά μας μίνι-μάρκετ του οποίου τα γάλατα χαλάνε συστηματικά 1-2 ημέρες _πριν_ την ημερομηνία λήξης, προφανώς λόγω προβλημάτων στην παράδοση και τη διατήρηση). 
Εκτός αυτού, δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να βασίζεται κανείς στην ημερομηνία λήξης: τα περισσότερα τρόφιμα σού δείχνουν μόνα τους εάν έχουν αλλοιωθεί ή όχι. Κι εγώ ακολουθώ το σύστημα του Σκόκου (στο σπίτι μας ακούγεται συχνά η φράση «Σου μαγείρεψα το τάδε, ληγμένο, όπως σου αρέσει» :-D :-D )


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2012)

Πέρα από την ορατή αλλοίωση υπάρχει και η αόρατη. Και ερωτώ: θα δίνατε στα παιδιά σας γάλα που έχει περάσει η ημερομηνία λήξης του κατά 3-4 μέρες αν κρίνατε ότι δεν έχει ξινίσει; Ή θα ήταν προτιμότερο η ημερομηνία λήξης να είναι 5 μέρες από 3 που είναι τώρα, ώστε όλοι να είναι ήσυχοι και απλώς να ελέγχουν μήπως έχει ξινίσει νωρίτερα ή όχι; 

Όσο γι' αυτά που λέει ο ρόγκνε, θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεται ψυχραιμία. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω αποφασίσει να ζήσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου μέσα σε περισσότερη μιζέρια από αυτή που μου επιβάλλεται κάθε μέρα, φοβούμενος και τον ίσκιο μου ή νιώθοντας τύψεις για κάθε μπουκιά που τρώω ή κάθε ξύλο που καίω. Ναι στην οικολογική συνείδηση αλλά μεγάλο ΟΧΙ στην υστερία από μένα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2012)

Ειδικά για τα αυγά, άζι, η ημερομηνία γέννησης είναι σημαντικότερη από την ημερομηνία λήξης. Γιατί το φρέσκο το τηγανίζεις, το τριών εβδομάδων το βάζεις στο κέικ, διαφορετική χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2012)

Το έχω ξαναγράψει και αλλού.

Υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες: λήξης και βέλτιστης κατανάλωσης.

Η ημερομηνία λήξης είναι για ευπαθή προϊόντα. Εκεί, τα ληγμένα καταστρέφονται. Δεν πρόκειται να πουληθούν τέτοια προϊόντα μετά τη λήξη τους (συζητιέται να είναι νόμιμη η προσφορά τους φτηνότερα *πριν* λήξουν —επειδή το καθεστώς των προσφορών είναι ελεγχόμενο για να μην υπάρχουν πρακτικές καρτέλ. Η κατανάλωση ληγμένων αυτής της κατηγορίας είναι προσωπική ευθύνη του καθενός. Μπορεί να τύχει να μην έχουν χαλάσει, μπορεί να μην έχουν χαλάσει μακροσκοπικά αλλά μικροσκοπικά, μπορεί πολλά. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολιτικοοικονομικά παιχνίδια, αλλά χρειάζονται και επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση (παρεμπ, τα αυγά στα Σ/Μ δεν είναι «φρέσκα», έχουν διάρκεια πολλών ημερών· κοιτάξτε τα την επόμενη φορά).

Η ημερομηνία βέλτιστης κατανάλωσης υποτίθεται ότι εγγυάται τη βέλτιστη γευστική εμπειρία και άλλα τέτοια, λίγο πολύ υποκειμενικά. Εδώ υπάρχει περιθώριο πώλησης και μετά από αυτή την ημερομηνία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 25, 2012)

Παιδιά, δηλαδή, σοβαρά, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια πετούσατε πράγματα με βάση την ημερομηνία λήξης τους και μόνο, αγνοώντας τα σήματα που σας δίνανε οι αισθήσεις σας;
Οκέι, σίγουρα ένα ληγμένο αβγό, ας πούμε, δεν το ρίχνεις έτσι με κλειστά μάτια στο τηγάνι, τσεκάρεις την όψη και (κυρίως) την οσμή του, αλλά αντιστοίχως τρώγατε και το άληκτο αβγό επειδή δεν είχε λήξει; 
Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το μόνο πράγμα στο οποίο οι ημερομηνίες λήξης πέφτουν απίστευτα μέσα είναι οι συσκευασμένες σαλάτες των σούπερ μάρκετ. Μισή μέρα μετά την αναγραφόμενη ημερομηνία λήξης δεν τρώγονται με τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Κάτι τέτοιο ήθελα να πω αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά... Έχω πετάξει πολλές φορές τρόφιμα που δεν είχαν λήξει, γιατί ακολουθώ την τακτική _μυρίζω-ελέγχω για μούχλα_ προτού καταναλώσω - ασχέτως με την ημερομηνία λήξης, δηλαδή. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, πράγματι είναι μεγάλη η κουβέντα, όπως λέει και ο Άζι. Στο θέμα της πώλησης των ληγμένων, βέβαια, εγώ θα ήθελα να δω δωρεάν διάθεσή τους όταν κοντολήγουν, κατά προτίμηση σε γηροκομεία και άλλα τέτοια ιδρύματα, όχι πώληση - αλλά και πάλι, είναι κι αυτό κάτι. Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια στα εξωτερικά συνήθως τέτοια ψώνιζα: κρέας που έληγε σε 1-2 μέρες (βασικά έληγε μετά από μερικές βδομάδες ακόμα στην κατάψυξη, αλλά δεν το ήξερε ), γάλα ημέρας κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2012)

Ειδικά για το γάλα, και για να μην πετάμε/σπαταλάμε γάλα που έχει μεν λήξει, αλλά μπορεί να μην έχει αλλοιωθεί, υπάρχει η αλάνθαστη μέθοδος του βρασμού. Το βάζουμε στο κατσαρολάκι, το βράζουμε, και αν είναι αλλοιωμένο, θα κόψει. Αν δεν κόψει, το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει και το πίνουμε μια χαρά. Εξάλλου, οι παλιότεροι, πριν αρχίσει να πουλιέται το γάλα παστεριωμένο, το έβραζαν όταν το παραλάμβαναν, ώστε να διατηρηθεί αρκετές μέρες. 

Γάλα που έχει λήξει, όπως είπα και αλλού, το πίνω όχι μόνο την επομένη της λήξης, αλλά μπορεί και 4-5 μέρες μετά. Ο ίδιος ο πρώην πρόεδρος του ΕΦΕΤ, και πρώην πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Χημικών, είχε πει ακριβώς αυτό σε εκπομπή: ότι δεν χρειάζεται να μας πιάνει υστερία την επομένη της λήξης και να πετάμε το γάλα, αντέχει αρκετές μέρες ακόμα. (Εκτός αν έχει διατηρηθεί σε λάθος συνθήκες, όπως είπε πιο πάνω ο Χαρβάτης.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μεγάλη και ωραία κουβέντα!
> 
> Δύο πράγματα για να ξεκινήσει και η συζήτηση. Τι σημαίνει ημερομηνία λήξης και κατά πόσον είναι σωστή ή υπαγορεύεται από την υπερκατανάλωση. Δηλαδή, τα αυγά που παίρνουμε από το χωριό τα τρώμε μέχρι και αρκετές μέρες μετά από την ημερομηνία λήξης που αναγράφεται σε μια αντίστοιχη καρτέλα του σούπερ μάρκετ. Γιατί; Μόνο επειδή είναι του χωριού ή επειδή αυτή είναι η πραγματική ημερομηνία λήξης τους;



Οι ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι ημερομηνίες ασφάλειας. Καλά κάνουν και έχουν αρκετό περιθώριο. Για τα δε αβγά, μπερδεύεσαι λίγο, γιατί δεν φτάνουν από την κότα στο σούπερ μάρκετ την ίδια ημέρα, αλλά από μερικές ημέρες ως και εβδομάδες αργότερα (ανάλογα αν βρίσκονταν σε συντήρηση ή όχι). Συνήθως, δε, η ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται είναι το όριο πώλησης, όχι κατανάλωσης.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2012)

Θα με πείτε σπαστικό και καχύποπτο, αλλά σκεφτήκατε τι μπορεί να γίνει αν όλα αυτά τα φτηνά ληγμένα τα πάρουν τα εστιατόρια, τα γηροκομεία και παιδικοί σταθμοί και άλλα τέτοια μέρη; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας έλεγχος για τη χρήση τους; Δύσκολο μεν, αλλά δεν πρέπει;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι όπως εγώ μυρίζω κάτι προτού το φάω για να δω αν ξίνισε και θέλει πέταμα, ο αυτός έλεγχος μπορεί να γίνει από την οποιαδήποτε κουζίνα που θα μαγειρέψει το οτιδήποτε- φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται ούτως ή άλλως. Όπως γράφτηκε και πιο πάνω, ακόμα κι αν κάτι δεν έχει λήξει, μπορεί να είναι χαλασμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως, όσο ήμουν σιτιστής, στον στρατό, δίναμε ληγμένα -και όχι μόνο- στην ενορία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Θα με πείτε σπαστικό και καχύποπτο, αλλά σκεφτήκατε τι μπορεί να γίνει αν όλα αυτά τα φτηνά ληγμένα τα πάρουν τα εστιατόρια, τα γηροκομεία και παιδικοί σταθμοί και άλλα τέτοια μέρη; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας έλεγχος για τη χρήση τους; Δύσκολο μεν, αλλά δεν πρέπει;


Μα τα εστιατόρια, ανάλογα με την έλλειψη συνείδησης του ιδιοκτήτη τους, πάντα σερβίρουν και τα ληγμένα στους πελάτες τους. Ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν ληγμένα όταν τα αγόρασαν, αυτό έλειπε να τα πετάξουν όταν λήξουν. Τα μαγειρεύουν κανονικότατα και τα σερβίρουν. Γι' αυτό πολλές φορές παθαίνεις τροφική δηλητηρίαση μετά από ένα γεύμα σε εστιατόριο.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 25, 2012)

Ποτέ δεν πετάω τρόφιμα που έχουν λήξει αν δεν βεβαιωθώ πρώτα ότι όντως δεν είναι δυνατόν να φαγωθούν. Έχω καταναλώσει γάλα εβαπορέ όχι μέρες αλλά μήνες μετά τη λήξη του. Μου χάρισαν σε σούπερ μάρκετ μπύρες που είχαν λήξει αρκετό καιρό πριν, και που το πολύ πολύ να είχαν ξεθυμάνει, αλλά δεν είχαν, μαγειρεύω μακαρόνια και ρύζια ληγμένα αρκεί να μην έχουν πιάσει ζουζούνια, τρώω γιαούρτια ληγμένα (αυτά τα βλέπεις αμέσως αν έχουν αλλοιωθεί) και γενικά δεν πετάω εύκολα τα ληγμένα.
Αν αρχίσουν να πουλάνε αρκετά φθηνότερα τα ληγμένα δεν πιστεύω να έχω πρόβλημα να τα αγοράσω. Και βεβαίως μου 'χει τύχει να αγοράσω κάτι που είχε υποστεί αλλοίωση χωρίς να είναι ληγμένο (το επέστρεψα, το άλλαξαν και μου χάρισαν κι ένα ακόμη).


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2012)

Εξακολθούμε όμως να μη συζητάμε αυτό που ανέφερε η Μπέρνι, το οποίο δεν έχει τόσο να κάνει με τα λίγα ληγμένα του σουπερμάρκετ αλλά με τα πολλά που αγοράστηκαν φρέσκα και πετάγονται μετά από λίγες μέρες αχρησιμοποίητα. Άσχετα απο το άν πετάγονται αδίκως ή δικαίως. 
Η έλευση του μεγάλ σουπερμάρκετ και του ψυγειοκαταψύκτη- γίγαντα σίγουρα έχει αλλάξει τον τρόπο που ψωνίζουμε- οι περισσότεροι πηγαίνουμε το Σάββατο στο σουπερμάρκετ και φορτωνόμαστε σαν αχθοφόροι σακούλες με τρόφιμα που πολλά θα πεταχτούν. Πιστέυω επίσης ότι φταίνε και κάποιες συνήθειες όπως ή έλλειψη προγραμματισμού όταν πηγαίνουμε στο σουπερμάρκετ. Αντί να αφιερώνουμε μισή ώρα να υπολογίσουμε τι θέλυμε να μαγειρέψουμε την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, να κάνουμε λίστα για ψώνια και να παμε στ σούεπρμάρκετ με τη λίστα πηγαίνουμε χωρίς προγραμματισμό, ίσως έχουμε υπόψη ένα- δυο πράγματα που μας τελείωσαν αλλά όχι παραπάνω, και αγοράζουμε ό,τι μας τραβάει την προσοχή. Έτσι βέβαια γινόμαστε οι ιδανικοί πελάτες. 

Ομολογώ ότι έχω πέσει πολλές φορές σε αυτά τα σφάλματα και συνεχίζω να το κάνω. Έχω επίσης περιπέσει στο σφάλμα να παώ σουπερμάρκετ με λίστα κατόπιν προγραμματισμού του μενού της εβδομάδας και παλι να πετάξω πράγματα, γιατί δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό να προβλέψεις όλη την εβδομάδα. Κάποια μέρα θα τύχει κάτι και θα φας έξω. Ή θα είσαι πτώμα και δεν θα μαγειρέψεις και θα τη βγάλεις με γιουρτάκι, φρυγανιά, τοστάκι, μπισκοτοειδή κλπ. Ή γιατί αυτο που λιμπιζόσουνα το Σάββατο δεν το θες πλέον την Τετάρτη. Όπως πολλοί συνομίληκοί μου που ζούμε μόνοι μας ή με έναν ακόμα (δηλαδή δεν έχουμε μικρά παιδιά), τα γεύματά μας στο σπίτι συχνά είναι πολύ πρόχειρα και απρογραμμάτιστα ή δεν είναι καν γεύματα. Κι έτσι απρογραμμάτιστες έιναι κι οι αγορές μας. 

Προσωπικά σώθηκα, εν μέρει, όταν μετακόμισα σε σπίτι που αντί για ένα γιγαντο-ψυγειοκαταψύκτη έχει ψυγείο-ντουλάπι (χωρίς κατάψυξη) και καταψύκτη ίδιου μεγέθους, κάτω απο το πασο της κουζίνας. Το ψυγείο μου έχει μικρή χωρητικότητα οπότε τέρμα οι πολλές αγορές. Πηγαίνω σουπερμάρκετ δυο-τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα και καταναλώνω αμέσως ό,τι παιρνω. Καθώς δε μου αρέσει κι όλας να ανοίγω το ψυγείο και να είναι φίσκα και να μην μπορώ να βρω το κάθε τί, πάντα υπάρχει στο ψυγείο φαγητό για δυο- τρεις μερες το πολύ. 

ΥΓ Προιόντα κοντά στη λήξη φτηνότερα μου δίνουν παντα τη δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσω και κάτι που αλλιώς δεν θα το αγόραζα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 25, 2012)

Οι freegans το κάνουν χρόνια τώρα, και δεν το πληρώνουν κιόλας:






και εδώ http://current.com/groups/vc2-on-tv/76428062_freegans.htm

Άλλο ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για το φαγητό που πετάμε:
http://foodwastemovie.com/

Γενικά, δεν τρελαίνομαι με τις ημερομηνίες λήξης, πάω με τη μύτη και τη λογική. Βοηθάει και το γεγονός ότι τα ζωικά που μπαίνουν στο σπίτι (και είναι τα πιο επίφοβα για αλλοίωση) είναι ελάχιστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως έχω φάει ληγμένα, πολλάκις (αν και φοβάμαι ότι ετούτη η δήλωσή μου θα αποθαρρύνει πολλούς, από το να το δοκιμάσουν ).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πάντως έχω φάει ληγμένα, πολλάκις (αν και φοβάμαι ότι ετούτη η δήλωσή μου θα αποθαρρύνει πολλούς, από το να το δοκιμάσουν ).



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, να και κάτι στο οποίο ομονοούμε: η δήλωσή σου καλύπτει απολύτως και τη δική μου περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2012)

Helle.. .:clap::upz::clap::upz:


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 3, 2012)

Κι εγώ έχω φάει ληγμένα (το γάλα είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη περίπτωση) αλλά τσεκάρω πάντα και τα μη ληγμένα γιατί πολλές φορές έχω βρει χαλασμένα γιαούρτια, σάπια φρούτα κλπ σε υποτίθεται φρεσκότατα προϊόντα. Τώρα, όταν τα σουπερμάρκετ δίνουν φτηνότερα όσα προϊόντα πλησιάζουν στη λήξη τους το βρίσκω καλό, επικίνδυνο όμως αν το φαινόμενο αυτό επεκταθεί π.χ. σε προμηθευτές εστιατορίων (τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς σερβίρουν ληγμένα, έχω εμπειρία από πρώτο χέρι. Το ερώτημα εκεί είναι _πόσο _ληγμένα...). Το ζητούμενο είναι να σταματήσει η υπερπαραγωγή και η εμμονή με το φρέσκο-φρέσκο, σπαρταριστό παντού, ακόμα και στα μακαρόνια.
Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρίκι, θυμάμαι, τα μπακάλικα και τα μικρά σουπερμάρκετ προσπαθούσαν πάντα να σου πουλήσουν ληγμένα -και όχι μόνο αυτά, έχω σταματήσει τελευταία στιγμή συμμαθήτρια από το να δαγκώσει σπανακόπιτα φούρνου "της ώρας" με ωραιότατες πράσινες μουχλοκηλίδες (ο φούρναρης είχε πάει να ζητήσει και τα ρέστα, θυμάμαι, αλλά στο άκουσμα του Υγειονομικού μάς έδωσε τα λεφτά πίσω). Ευτυχώς αυτό άλλαξε πλέον -δεν ανήκω σ' εκείνους που λένε κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα κι εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως, παρά τα όσα γίνονται, η Ελλάδα ήταν πολύ πιο Μπανανία 10, 15 ή 20 χρόνια πριν.

Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον που παρατήρησα: εδώ, στη Γερμανία, τα προϊόντα που βάζουν τα γερμανικά σουπερμάρκετ μισή τιμή συνήθως λήγουν τη επόμενη τουλάχιστον (ή, αν είναι ζυμαρικά, τον μεθεπόμενο μήνα). Στο Βέλγιο, αυθημερόν ή την επόμενη αν μεσολαβεί Σαββατοκύριακο και είναι κλειστά. Πρόσφατα που πήγα σε μεγάλο ασιατικό σουπερμάρκετ (επίσης στη Γερμανία), πήρα ένα βαζάκι πίκλες που ήθελα να δοκιμάσω από τον πάγκο με τα ετοιμόληκτα, χωρίς να πάει ο νους μου να κοιτάξω την ημερομηνία, έχοντας συνηθίσει από τα υπόλοιπα μαγαζιά. Φτάνοντας στο ταμείο, μου κόβει και κοιτάζω. Είχαν λήξει από τον Απρίλιο. Και τα πουλούσαν. Το αυτό παρατήρησα σε άλλα 3 ασιατικά σουπερμάρκετ της πόλης. Εντάξει, παίζει να τις έτρωγα αν τις έβρισκα στο σπίτι μου και δεν μύριζαν χαλασμένο αλλά αυτό παραπάει... ακριβώς όπως 10, 15, 20 χρόνια πριν στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Σίγουρα κάτι τρέχει με τους απωανατολίτες. Εδώ πιο πέρα από το σπίτι μου μια εποχή άνοιξε ένα ασιατικό σουπερμάρκετ. Σε δρόμο με καλά μαγαζιά κλπ, όχι σε κανένα σοκάκι με ύποπτα καταστήματα. Με το που άνοιξε πήγα να δω τι πούλαγε και φυσικά με τράβηξε το μόνο αναγνωρίσιμο προϊόν, τα μπισκοτοειδή. Και διαπίστωσα ότι είχαν όλα λήξει από τον Απρίλιο. Σε μαγαζί που πρωτοάνοιξε τον Σεπτέμβριο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 5, 2013)

Τόνοι τροφίμων στα σκουπίδια

Μόνο στις ΗΠΑ, μεταξύ της Ημέρας των Ευχαριστιών και της Πρωτοχρονιάς, περίπου πέντε εκατομμύρια τόνοι τρόφιμα που έχουν αγοραστεί δεν καταναλώνονται, αλλά καταλήγουν στα σκουπίδια. Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο τα αμερικανικά νοικοκυριά πετούν στα σκουπίδια περίπου 34 εκατομμύρια τόνους τρόφιμα. 
Κατά ανάλογο τρόπο, μετά τη γιορτή των Χριστουγέννων, οι Βρετανοί πετούν στα σκουπίδια τρόφιμα που ισοδυναμούν με 2 εκατομμύρια γαλοπούλες, 5 εκατομμύρια πουτίγκες και 74 εκατομμύρια κρεατόπιτες. 
Ενας από τους μεγαλύτερους μύθους σχετικά με το διατροφικό σύστημα είναι ότι δεν παράγουμε αρκετά ώστε να τραφεί ολόκληρος ο κόσμος και ότι η ανεπάρκεια τροφίμων είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο σχεδόν ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη πεινούν. 
Κι όμως, στην πραγματικότητα παράγουμε αρκετές θερμίδες για να τροφοδοτηθεί ολόκληρος ο πληθυσμός του πλανήτη, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι -σύμφωνα με τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Τροφίμων και Γεωργίας (FAO)- κάθε χρόνο περίπου 1,3 δισεκατομμύρια τόνοι τρόφιμα σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο καταλήγουν στα σκουπίδια. 
Πρόκειται για ποσότητα ίση με το ένα τρίτο της συνολικής παραγωγής τροφίμων που διατίθενται για κατανάλωση από τον άνθρωπο, αρκετή για να θρέψει τα 868 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους που πηγαίνουν για ύπνο πεινασμένοι κάθε βράδυ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Το θέμα με την μη αρκετή παραγωγή δεν έχει να κάνει με το πόσο παράγουμε παγκοσμίως αλλά με το πόσο μπορούν να παράγουν οι χώρες που έχουν πρόβλημα. Αυτές οι χώρες *δεν μπορούν* να παράγουν αρκετά. Το υπόλοιπο είναι θέμα διάθεσης τροφίμων. Αν αύριο π.χ. σταματούσαμε να πετάμε τρόφιμα, θα μειωνόταν η παραγωγή, δεν θα κατέληγαν τα έξτρα τρόφιμα στην Ρουάντα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί είναι συχνό αντεπιχείρημα όσων δεν θέλουν μεταλλαγμένα. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν εμείς μπορούμε να παράγουμε αρκετά αλλά το αν η κάθε χώρα μπορεί να παράγει αρκετά, σε τιμή που να είναι προσιτή για τους κάτοικους της ίδιας χώρας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 5, 2013)

Πες με αφελή, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ενώ εδώ τρώμε μήλα Αργεντινής και λεμόνια Χιλής, στην Ρουάντα πεινάνε επειδή δεν μπορούν να παράγουν αρκετά τρόφιμα. Πρώτον υπάρχουν και οι μεταφορές, και δεύτερον και κύριον, της Γροιλανδίας _*ίσως*_ εξαιρουμένης*, νομίζω ότι όλες οι χώρες μπορούν να παράγουν υπεραρκετά για να θρέψουν τον πληθυσμό τους. 

*φαντάσου ας πούμε να εξαιρέσουμε και τη Σαουδική Αραβία, η οποία φαγητό μεν δεν μπορεί να παράγει, αλλά παράγει ενα πανάκριβο εξαγώγιμο προϊόν... δεν είναι το πρόβλημα η αδυναμία παραγωγής, η πολιτική είναι το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Με την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση πολλών τριτοκοσμικών χωρών, η καλύτερη λύση είναι η καλλιέργεια στην χώρα τους. Πολλές απ' αυτές τις χώρες δεν έχουν τις απαραίτητες συνθήκες για καλλιέργεια. Τους λείπει είτε τεχνολογικός εξοπλισμός είτε νερό είτε ήλιος είτε εύφορο χώμα. Πολλές απ' αυτές τις χώρες βρίσκονται σε κωλομέρη, γεμάτα ερήμους, άγονο χώμα, χωρίς νερά. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το πετρέλαιο δεν είναι καθόλου πανάκριβο προϊόν. Απλά η Saudi Aramco έχει τεράστια παραγωγή κι αποθέματα. Αν πουλούσανε μεταλλικό νερό, θα έβγαζαν 100 φορές παραπάνω χρήματα (αναλογικά, όχι ποσοτικά). "Δυστυχώς" γι' αυτούς, έχουν πετρέλαιο, όχι νερό. Όχι ότι αυτό σημαίνει κάτι.

Πώς ακριβώς φαντάζεσαι το έξτρα φαγητό να κατέληγε στους πεινασμένους;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2013)

Να σου πω, δεν ξέρω αρκετά από διεθνή οικονομία και πολιτική, γι' αυτό θα το πω με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη, ωστόσο αυτό που φαντάζομαι πάει κάπως έτσι:

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σχεδόν όλες οι χώρες μέσες άκρες κάποιον φυσικό πλούτο έχουν, λίγο έως πολύ. Οι περισσότερες έχουν κάποια δυνατότητα αγροτικής παραγωγής ή/και κτηνοτροφίας, έστω μικρή, αλλά κι αν είναι μικρή συνήθως έχουν και κάποιον άλλο φυσικό πλούτο, μεταλλεύματα ή άλλα παρόμοια. Σε πολλές χώρες όμως ο φυσικός αυτός πλούτος έγινε αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης από αποικιοκράτες, οι οποίοι παρέμειναν με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο στο σβέρκο τους ακόμη και όταν οι αποικιοκρατία φαινομενικά καταργήθηκε. Μεγάλες εταιρείες του εξωτερικού (ή και του εσωτερικού αλλά διοικούμενες με τέτοιον τρόπο που τα κέρδη να μην ωφελούν τελικά τους ντόπιους) παίρνουν τη μερίδα του λέοντος και καθορίζουν την τροπή της οικονομίας. 

Οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι αν αυτό άλλαζε και η οικονομία περνούσε με κάποιον τρόπο στα χέρια των ντόπιων, και αν αυτοί είχαν πραγματική εξουσία και ικανή μόρφωση ώστε να αξιοποιήσουν τις δυνατότητες του τόπου τους, το πρόβλημα της πείνας θα μειωνόταν δραματικά, αν δεν εξαφανιζόταν τελείως. Η αγροτική παραγωγή θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί πολύ, και ό,τι ελλείψεις υπάρχουν να καλύπτονται με εισαγωγές που θα ισοφαρίζονται με εξαγωγές άλλων προϊόντων (π.χ. μεταλλευμάτων) ή υπηρεσιών, αναλόγως τις δυνατότητες και τη ζήτηση.

Αρκετά αφελώς διατυπωμένο, το παραδέχομαι, πάντως αυτή είναι η γενική ιδέα.

ΕΔΙΤ: σαφώς δεν φαντάζομαι ότι το έξτρα φαγητό που πετάμε θα μπορούσε να φτάσει με μαγικό τρόπο στους πεινασμένους. Αυτό θα συνεχίσουμε να το πετάμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, εκτός κι αν μάθουμε κάποτε να κάνουμε καλύτερη διαχείριση στο νοικοκυριό μας. Όταν ανέφερα τις μεταφορές, εννοούσα τη δυνατότητα εισαγωγών-εξαγωγών που μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί για ανάπτυξη.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 6, 2013)

Στους προβληματισμούς σας συνυπολογίστε και πως η αυξημένη ζήτηση για βιοκαύσιμα οδηγεί σε ανταγωνισμό με τα διατροφικά προϊόντα (δημητριακά, σιτηρά), αφού καλλιέργειες βρώσιμων μετατρέπονται σε καλλιέργειες βιοκαυσίμων με αποτέλεσμα την ακρίβεια των διατροφικών (ιδίως για τους λαούς του νότου[13])[14]. Σύμφωνα με την παγκόσμια τράπεζα[15] τα βιοκαύσιμα έχουν οδηγήσει σε αύξηση των τιμών των τροφίμων από το 2002 κατά 75%. Επίσης, σύμφωνα με ειδική έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ που εκπόνησε από κοινού με τον FAO, προβλέπεται ότι οι τιμές των τροφίμων θα αυξηθούν από 25 έως 50% την επόμενη δεκαετία[16]. Στην έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ εκφράζεται η ανησυχία για τις επιπτώσεις που θα έχει η άνοδος των τιμών των αγροτικών προϊόντων στις χώρες που εισάγουν τρόφιμα καθώς και στους φτωχούς αστικούς πληθυσμούς[17]. Άλλη πρόσφατη έκθεση του ΟΟΣΑ (που παρουσιάσθηκε στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 στο Παρίσι)[18] προβλέπει ότι η συσσωρευμένη παραγωγή και χρήση των βιοκαυσίμων θα διαφοροποιήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα δεδομένα της αγροτικής οικονομίας. Για την παραγωγή 10% βιοκαυσίμων στην Ευρώπη θα απαιτούνταν 50% των αγροτικών γαιών. Σε μια εποχή ανυδρίας και κλιματικών αλλαγών στην Ευρώπη , οι αυξανόμενες ανάγκες ενδέχεται να επηρεάσουν την ποσότητα και την ποιότητα των βασικών ειδών διατροφής.[19] H αντιπαράθεση τροφής-βιοκαυσίμων έχει αρχίσει, αφού περίπου 100 εκατομμύρια τόνοι σιτηρών (αν και ο αριθμός που αμφισβητείται) έχουν εκτραπεί προς τα βιοκαύσιμα[20]. Σύμφωνα με έκθεση του Ινστιτούτου Ερευνών για τις Διεθνείς Πολιτικές Επισιτισμού (IFPRI)[21], ο κίνδυνος υποσιτισμού και αναταραχών αναμένεται να αυξηθεί καθώς μειώνονται τα παγκόσμια αποθέματα δημητριακών (καλαμποκιού ρυζιού και σιταριού), και η ζήτηση αυξάνεται αλματωδώς. Ένας από τους λόγους είναι και η επέκταση των καλλιεργειών για την παραγωγή βιοκαυσίμων αντί τροφίμων, μετατρέποντας τα σιτηρά σε επενδυτικό προϊόν στα χρηματιστήρια με αποτέλεσμα την περαιτέρω άνοδο των τιμών [22].

Περισσότερα εδώ

ΥΓ. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν πρόκειται για θέμα επαρκούς ή μη παραγωγής τροφίμων, αλλά έλλογης διαχείρισής της, ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Εξάλλου, ακόμα και στις φτωχότερες σε γεωργοκτηνοτροφική παραγωγή περιοχές του κόσμου _κάπως _ζούσαν μέχρι τώρα οι άνθρωποι. Προσαρμοζόμενοι στο περιβάλλον τους και προσαρμόζοντάς το -στο μέτρο του δυνατού- με τη σειρά τους. Με ευχολόγια, όμως, δεν σταματάει η σπατάλη του θρασύτατου δυτικού κόσμου.
Για δε την κτηνοτροφία, άσ' τα να πάνε. Ακόμα και ο τίτλος αυτού του άρθρου, για παράδειγμα, λέει πολλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εξάλλου, ακόμα και στις φτωχότερες σε γεωργοκτηνοτροφική παραγωγή περιοχές του κόσμου _κάπως _ζούσαν μέχρι τώρα οι άνθρωποι.


Δυστυχώς, αυτό το επιχείρημα έχει πολύ σχετική βαρύτητα, ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστούμε ότι μέσα στα 60 τελευταία χρόνια τα στόματα στον κόσμο έφτασαν από τα 3 στα 7 δισεκατομμύρια.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς, αυτό το επιχείρημα έχει πολύ σχετική βαρύτητα, ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστούμε ότι μέσα στα 60 τελευταία χρόνια τα στόματα στον κόσμο έφτασαν από τα 3 στα 7 δισεκατομμύρια.


Προφανώς, αλλά και πάλι τείνω να πιστέψω ότι η προσαρμοστικότητα του ανθρώπου σε συνδυασμό με την πρόοδο στις καλλιεργητικές μεθόδους θα επέτρεπαν την επιβίωση ακόμα και με τόση αύξηση. Πώς να γίνει, όμως, αυτό, όταν βάζουν τους ανθρώπους να ακολουθούν μονοκαλλιέργειες προϊόντων προς εξαγωγή και δεν τους μένει ούτε χώρος ούτε χρόνος να ασχοληθούν με την _τροφή _τους; (Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, υπάρχουν έρευνες και μελέτες. Απλώς πρέπει να κάτσω να τις βρω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Προφανώς, αλλά και πάλι τείνω να πιστέψω ότι η προσαρμοστικότητα του ανθρώπου σε συνδυασμό με την πρόοδο στις καλλιεργητικές μεθόδους θα επέτρεπαν την επιβίωση ακόμα και με τόση αύξηση. Πώς να γίνει, όμως, αυτό, όταν βάζουν τους ανθρώπους να ακολουθούν μονοκαλλιέργειες προϊόντων προς εξαγωγή και δεν τους μένει ούτε χώρος ούτε χρόνος να ασχοληθούν με την _τροφή _τους;


Δεν θέλω καν να προσπαθήσω να πείσω, επειδή η συζήτηση είναι τεράστια και με κάθε λογής προεκτάσεις, αλλά θα επισημάνω απλώς (σαν τροφή για σκέψη και για να πάρω την μπουκιά από το στόμα του Ελληγεννή) ότι, ακόμη και αν μπορούσαμε να μετατρέπουμε κάθε διαθέσιμη πρώτη ύλη στην επιφάνεια του πλανήτη σε θρεπτική ουσία, πάλι θα υπήρχαν όρια στον αριθμό των ανθρώπων που σηκώνει ο πλανήτης (με δεδομένο κάποιο κοινά αποδεκτό και σχετικά υψηλό επίπεδο ζωής).

Αυτό όμως μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή αυτές οι καλλιεργητικές μέθοδοι θα είναι περισσότερο ή λιγότερο δυσάρεστες, όπως π.χ. η μονοκαλλιέργεια ή η χρήση γονιδιακά μεταλλαγμένων προϊόντων ή ή η λήψη ζωικών πρωτεϊνών κατευθείαν από το χορτάρι, χωρίς να μεσολαβήσουν πρόβατα και αγελάδες, ώστε να γλιτώνουμε το νερό που καταναλώνουν και τη συμβολή τους στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου ή η αξιοποίηση άλλων αδιανόητων σήμερα πηγών και τρόπων καλλιέργειας.

Η ουσία είναι, πάντως, ότι τα όρια του πλανήτη στις πολιτικές ανάπτυξης ή βελτίωσης της ζωής μέσω της διαρκούς μεγέθυνσης είναι εμφανέστατα γύρω μας, όχι πολύ μακριά μπροστά μας.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 6, 2013)

Δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτε απ' όσα λες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς, αυτό το επιχείρημα έχει πολύ σχετική βαρύτητα, ιδιαίτερα αν αναλογιστούμε ότι μέσα στα 60 τελευταία χρόνια τα στόματα στον κόσμο έφτασαν από τα 3 στα 7 δισεκατομμύρια.



Και μάλιστα ο κύριος όγκος των γεννήσεων αφορά τις χώρες που έχουν διατροφικά προβλήματα.

Σχετικά με αυτά που λέει η Μελάνη, ο εντοπισμός της ρίζας του προβλήματος είναι σωστός. Πράγματι, πολλές απ' αυτές τις χώρες θα ήταν -ίσως- πολύ καλύτερα αν δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η αποικιοκρατία και το ξεζούμισμά τους από την Δύση. Αυτό όμως είναι η απαρχή του προβλήματος, το τι συμβαίνει τώρα είναι, εν πολλοίς, διαφορετική υπόθεση. Για να μπορέσει μια χώρα με χαμηλή παραγωγή να εισάγει τρόφιμα, θα πρέπει να έχει το σωστό ισοζύγιο και σταθερή οικονομία. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το "έχουμε μια πρωτογενή πηγή, ας την εκμεταλλευτούμε". Αν οι γενικές εισαγωγές είναι μεγαλύτερες από τις γενικές εξαγωγές, η χώρα έχει πρόβλημα. Κι αυτό ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι η χώρα ακολουθεί ένα αρκετά σοσιαλιστικό μοντέλο, όπου τα κύρια έσοδα από την εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα καταλήγουν στον λαό, μέσω κρατικών εταιρειών εκμετάλλευσης και χαμηλής διάθεσης των εισαγομένων στην αγορά.

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν οι εισαγωγές δεν υποσκιάζουν τις εξαγωγές και η χώρα δεν έχει κάποιο άκρως καπιταλιστικό μοντέλο, υπάρχει πάντα το πρόβλημα της εσωτερικής υποτίμησης, που αλλάζει την δυναμική εισαγωγών-εξαγωγών. Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα την Ζιμπάμπουε, που το 2008 αντιμετώπισε την χειρότερη κρίση υποτίμησης που έχει συμβεί ποτέ. Αυτή η κρίση, ξεκίνησε, κατά ομολογία αρκετών ειδικών, από το πρόγραμμα εκδίωξης λευκών κτηματιών και αντικατάστασής τους από ντόπιους. Ήταν ένα πρόγραμμα που ξεκίνησε με φιλολαϊκές προϋποθέσεις, αλλά κατέληξε να μειώσει το θετικό ισοζύγιο, την αγροτική παραγωγή, να αυξήσει την φτώχεια, να δημιουργήσει λιμό (το 45% των κατοίκων υποσιτίζονται) και να οδηγήσει την χώρα σε απανωτές εκρήξεις υποτίμησης. Το 2008-2009, η χώρα έφτασε υποτίμηση της τάξης του 10[SUP]23[/SUP]%. Το ποσοστό αυτό είναι απίστευτο. Η ανεργία εκτοξεύθηκε στο 80%, το βιοτικό επίπεδο έπεσε, το προσδόκιμο ζωής έπεσε, η παραγωγή έπεσε. Βέβαια αυτά δεν ήταν αποτελέσματα μόνο του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος αλλά μιας σωρείας παραγόντων. *Δυστυχώς η οικονομία είναι πολύ μα πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη απ' όσο φαίνεται, το ίδιο και οι πολιτικές αποφάσεις και οι επιπτώσεις τους*.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 6, 2013)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει μέχρι στιγμής σχόλιο για το σπεκουλάρισμα στα τρόφιμα. Νομίζω ότι η παράμετρος αυτή τοποθετεί το ζήτημα της διαχείρισης (και της αναγωγής στη φύση του υποκειμένου, γιατί όλα αυτά κάπου εκεί καταλήγουνε) υπό τελείως διαφορετικό πρίσμα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Να προσθέσω και το άλλο: πολλές χώρες που έχουν προβλημα να ταϊσουν μέρος του πληθυσμού τους περιλαμβάνουν εκτάσεις οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή γεωργικών προϊόντων για εξαγωγή. Για διάφορους λόγους. Η Κένυα π.χ. εξάγει καφέ και τσάι και δέχεται ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια σε καλαμπόκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Να προσθέσω και το άλλο: πολλές χώρες που έχουν προβλημα να ταϊσουν μέρος του πληθυσμού τους περιλαμβάνουν εκτάσεις οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή γεωργικών προϊόντων για εξαγωγή. Για διάφορους λόγους. Η Κένυα π.χ. εξάγει καφέ και τσάι και δέχεται ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια σε καλαμπόκι.



Πράγματι, αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αυτές οι φυτείες αποφέρουν πολύ περισσότερα και άρα συμφέρει να βγάζουν καφέ αντί σιτάρι. Βέβαια το ποιος έχει τα κτήματα και πόσο παίρνουν οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι άλλο θέμα (βασικά το ίδιο θέμα είναι, αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει με διάθεση γης).


----------



## SBE (Jan 7, 2013)

Δεν είμαι κατά της μονοκαλλιέργειας. Αλλά, για να παίρνουν ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια σε τρόφιμα, προφανώς οι εξαγωγές καφέ δεν αποφέρουν αρκετό κέρδος στο κράτος για να γίνει εισαγωγή τροφίμων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Δεν αποφέρουν αρκετά με βάση τις τιμές που τα εξάγουν και τις τιμές που εισάγουν προϊόντα (που σημαίνει ότι η εσωτερική οικονομία είναι ασθενής) ή/και δεν αποφέρουν αρκετά στους ίδιους τους πολίτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

Από την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου θα επιτρέπονται οι πωλήσεις προϊόντων «περασμένης διατηρησιμότητας» (ληγμένα), πλην όσων προσδιορίζονται από τη νομοθεσία ως ευαλλοίωτα, με τον όρο ότι αυτά θα πωλούνται σαφώς διαχωρισμένα από τα υπόλοιπα τρόφιμα και με πινακίδα στην οποία θα αναγράφεται, με κεφαλαία γράμματα, η φράση «τρόφιμα περασμένης διατηρησιμότητας» και θα πωλούνται μόνο σε χαμηλότερη τιμή. [...]

Η συνέχεια εδώ (_Ελευθεροτυπία_)

Έχουμε καλύψει ορολογικά αυτή την «περασμένη διατηρησιμότητα», άραγε;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2013)

*Διαψεύδει τα περί τροφίμων «περασμένης διατηρησιμότητας» ο Θ.Σκορδάς*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχουμε καλύψει ορολογικά αυτή την «περασμένη διατηρησιμότητα», άραγε;


Μα αν έχει περάσει το όριο διατήρησής τους τότε (και ορολογικώς) είναι «ληγμένα», τι άλλο;

ΥΓ Αν δεν έχει περάσει, αλλά κοντεύει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%AF-(Neologisms)&p=108177&viewfull=1#post108177.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

χεχε == επί 2


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2013)

Ραγιαδισμός ή νέα ευρωπαϊκή τάση;

(ομολογώ ότι ο τίτλος του άρθρου μου φαίνεται λιγάκι αλλαντάλλων, αλλά ίσως να μην αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ το νόημά του. Το περιεχόμενό του, πάντως, είναι -δυστυχώς- καίριο).

Θύμα του λαϊκισμού έπεσαν και τα «ληγμένα». Μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες, η πληγωμένη υπερηφάνεια, η ανασφάλεια, η άγνοια, η αρνητική θέση φορέων οδήγησαν στη μαζική καταδίκη της αγορανομικής διάταξης για τη δυνατότητα κατανάλωσης, υπό προϋποθέσεις, φθηνών «ληγμένων» τροφίμων, «κατεδαφίζοντας» στην Ελλάδα ένα νέο κίνημα με πανευρωπαϊκή δυναμική. Το «όχι άλλα τρόφιμα στα σκουπίδια» οικοδομήθηκε πάνω στην ανάγκη να περιοριστεί η εξόφθαλμη σπατάλη τροφίμων (στην Ε.Ε., 90 εκατομμύρια τόνοι τροφίμων καταλήγουν στις χωματερές –στην Ελλάδα περίπου 450.000 τόνοι–σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της Eurostat). Σχετική ευρωπαϊκή διάταξη υπάρχει από το 1988, ενώ η ίδια η Κομισιόν, το 2009, παρότρυνε τους Ευρωπαίους να αξιοποιήσουν τη δυνατότητα κατανάλωσης τροφίμων «περιορισμένης διατηρησιμότητας» ώστε να εξοικονομηθούν προϊόντα και ενεργειακοί πόροι.

Ομως, λίγο το απαξιωτικό άρθρο του πρακτορείου Bloomberg, ότι «οι Ελληνες για πολλά χρόνια ζούσαν πέραν των δυνατοτήτων τους –αυτή ήταν και η κύρια αιτία της κρίσης– και πλέον πρέπει να συνηθίσουν στη λιτότητα, μέρος της οποίας είναι και τα νέα εκπτωτικά ράφια με τα «ληγμένα» στα σούπερ μάρκετ». Λίγο η απροθυμία των εμπόρων να εφαρμόσουν τη διάταξη για λόγους κύρους, αλλά και για το γεγονός ότι από τις συγκεκριμένες πωλήσεις το κέρδος τους είναι μηδενικό ή πολύ μικρό. Λίγο ο διχασμός των καταναλωτικών οργανώσεων, που δεν τήρησαν και φέτος (ανάλογη διάταξη είχε προωθηθεί και πέρυσι) μια ενιαία στάση. Λίγο η διαστρέβλωση του όρου (ακόμη και επίσημοι φορείς μιλούν για προϊόντα «περασμένης διατηρησιμότητας» και όχι «περιορισμένης διατηρησιμότητας», όπως είναι το σωστό). Λίγο οι κορώνες του τύπου «Αυτά τα κάναμε στην Κατοχή. Εκεί θέλουν να μας γυρίσουν;», «η κυβέρνηση δεν σέβεται το αγαθό που λέγεται δημόσια υγεία», «καθαρός ραγιαδισμός η αγορά ληγμένων», «ακραία ταπείνωση η κατανάλωση αλλοιωμένων». Και τα «ληγμένα» έχουν πεταχτεί στον Καιάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2013)

Και πάλι καλά. Τι να πουν οι πτωχοί Γερμανοί που ασκούνται στην κοινοχρησία των ΙΧΕ τους;

Κοινόχρηστα και όχι ιδιόκτητα ΙΧ! (_Χρ. Πουλίδου_, Πρόταγκον)


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Τελικά, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί, όταν λέμε ληγμένα εννοούμε αυτά που έχει περάσει η αναγραφόμενη ημερομηνία ή αυτά που είναι πολύ κοντινή η ημερομηνία; Π.χ. κάτι που λήγει αύριο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2013)

Επειδή άκουσα τον αρμόδιο υφυπουργό, είπε ότι αυτό που έγινε αυτές τις ημέρες ήταν η αυστηροποίηση μιας διάταξης 25ετίας που αφορά όχι τα τρόφιμα με ημερομηνία λήξης (π.χ φρέσκο γάλα) αλλά τα τρόφιμα με συνιστώμενη ημερομηνία χρήσης για βέλτιστη ποιότητα. Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερε ήταν π.χ. μακαρόνια και όσπρια μια βδομάδα μετά τη λήξη ή πιπέρι έναν μήνα μετά.

Η εγκύκλιος δεν αφορά αυτά που χαλάνε γρήγορα και *θα λήξουν* αύριο-μεθαύριο, αλλά αυτά που η ημερομηνία χρήσης τους πέρασε. Με αυτή την έννοια, αφορά τα ληγμένα που αν τα είχες ακόμη στα ράφια σου, θα τα χρησιμοποιούσες, να το πω έτσι. Τώρα πρέπει να σημαίνονται διαφορετικά και να τιμολογούνται φθηνότερα. Δεν θα υπάρχουν συνέπειες (= θα επιτρέπεται να πωλούνται) αρκεί να πωλούνται από ειδικό χώρο, με ειδική σήμανση και μειωμένη τιμή και για συγκεκριμένο επιπλέον χρονικό διάστημα (προβλέπονται αναλυτικά στην εγκύκλιο).


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

...
*'Best-before' labels on rice, coffee and pasta reach their sell-by date*

EU is to scrap "best-before" dates on long life food packaging as a measure to stop millions of tons of edible produce being thrown away every year

The European Union is poised to scrap compulsory “best before” labels on coffee, rice, dry pasta, hard cheeses, jams and pickles to help reduce the estimated 100 million tons of *food wasted* across Europe each year.

Officials of the European Commission will table proposals next month allowing national governments to extend the list of foods that do not require best-before dates, in a move which they believe will mean 15 million tons less food a year is discarded by households wrongly worried that it is no longer fit for consumption.

The decision follows a call by Sharon Dijksma, the Dutch agriculture minister, for the EU to put its “first focus” on “best before” dates in a campaign to reduce the food waste estimated to cost families across Europe up to £500 a year.

“We would like to start with products you have in your home for a long time, like pasta, rice or coffee,” she told a meeting of EU farm ministers and officials in Brussels. “The labels have nothing to do with safety but with quality,” she said. “We think citizens can make sure themselves if, for instance, rice is still usable.”

Consumers can tell for themselves when food has gone off and that minor changes such as “bit of a change in colour” should not lead to foodstuffs being thrown away, she said, adding: “Approximately 15 per cent of food waste is caused by expiry dates on packaging.”

EU legislation on labelling currently requires all food to carry a best-before date, whether the products are potentially dangerous, such as raw meat or eggs, or have a long shelf life, like frozen, dried and tinned goods.

Long-life foods, such Parmesan cheese, rice or coffee, might change colour, lose texture or have deterioration in flavour but remain edible and safe unless obviously otherwise, officials say. “People aren’t stupid and smarter labelling can advise consumers to better understand when stable foods need to be thrown away, or not,” said a diplomat.
[...]

The Telegraph, 19 May 2014


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2014)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα όλα αυτά να είχαν ημερομηνία συσκευασίας ή έτος παραγωγής. Απλώς για να ξέρουμε πόσο αρχαία είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2014)

Όπως έχω πει και νωρίτερα σε αυτό το νήμα, για μένα οι ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι μόνο ενδεικτικές και ποτέ δεν πετάω κάτι επειδή απλώς έχει λήξει. Το εξετάζω, το δοκιμάζω κι αν δείχνει εντάξει, το καταναλώνω. Ας πούμε, την περασμένη βδομάδα το φρέσκο γάλα που είχα στο ψυγείο μου είχε τυπικά λήξει από την Τρίτη, αλλά εγώ συνέχισα να το καταναλώνω μέχρι την Παρασκευή.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2015)

Να και κάποιος που έγινε πολύ πλούσιος πουλώντας πράγματα που έχει περάσει η ημερομηνία τους «Best Before»:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-millions-selling-date-food-thrifty-mums.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Το άρθρο και ο επιχειρηματίας παρουσιάζουν κάπως διαστρεβλωμένα την ένδειξη _Best Before_. Στην πραγματικότητα τα περισσότερα τρόφιμα αλλοιώνονται με τον καιρό και δεν βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατάσταση π.χ. 3 μήνες πριν την λήξη τους και 10 μέρες πριν. Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα προϊόντα αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο για τα φθηνά προϊόντα (και ιδίως αυτά που έχουν μεγάλες ημερομηνίες). Μερικά δε είναι εμφανές ότι έχουν αλλοιωθεί πέρα από το όριο επικινδυνότητας πριν καν λήξει το όριο της _ανάλωσης κατά προτίμηση_. Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται κι από το πόσο καλά αποθηκεύονται, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ποτέ ιδανικές κι ακόμα και σε σχεδόν ιδανικές συνθήκες θα υπάρχουν πάλι τρόφιμα που έχουν χαλάσει πριν το ενδεικτικό όριο ημερομηνίας ανάλωσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2015)

Μερικοί από μας ζούσαμε και πριν αρχίσουν να βάζουν ημερομηνίες λήξης πάνω στα τρόφιμα, και ούτε δηλητηριαστήκαμε ούτε πεθάναμε. Το αν ένα τρόφιμο έχει αλλοιωθεί και δεν τρώγεται μπορείς να το καταλάβεις εύκολα. Αν κάποιος πετάει το γάλα ή το γιαούρτι επειδή έληξε σήμερα η ημερομηνία τους, δικό του πρόβλημα είναι η σπατάλη. Εγώ, όπως δεν κουράζομαι να λέω, πρώτα το εξετάζω, κι όταν βλέπω ότι τα οργανοληπτικά τους χαρακτηριστικά είναι εντάξει, τα καταναλώνω. 

Αυτό πάλι που λες ότι μπορεί να αγοράσεις τρόφιμο που δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα και παρόλα αυτά να το βρεις αλλοιωμένο, είναι τόσο σπάνιο που δεν μου συμβαίνει ούτε μια φορά τον χρόνο. Μου έχει συμβεί πριν χρόνια με γιαούρτι που είχε μουχλιάσει επειδή προφανώς είχαν κάνει κάποιο λάθος στη διαδικασία παραγωγής στο εργοστάσιο της ΦΑΓΕ. Τηλεφώνησα στην εταιρεία και ήρθαν και το πήραν πίσω και μου έφεραν και δώρα. Μου έχει συμβεί επίσης πριν από χρόνια με τυρί μαλακό, καμαμπέρ ή μπρι, δεν θυμάμαι, που ήταν κοντά στην ημερομηνία λήξης και δεν έδειχνε πολύ φυσιολογικό, και ίσως το σουπερμάρκετ δεν το είχε συντηρήσει στη σωστή θερμοκρασία. Αλλά όπως είπα, είναι τόσο σπάνιο που δεν αξίζει ούτε να το συζητάμε.

Κι ας μην ξεχνάμε κάτι: Η ημερομηνία λήξης δεν πρόκειται να σε προστατέψει όταν φρεσκότατα τυποποιημένα λαχανικά, όπως σαλάτες και φρέσκο σπανάκι τυχαίνει να κουβαλάνε σαλμονέλες και κολοβακτηρίδια από το εργοστάσιο επεξεργασίας. Αυτός είναι ο πραγματικός κίνδυνος, όχι το να πιεις μια γουλιά γάλα που είναι ξινισμένο, που θα το φτύσεις αμέσως, ή να καταναλώσεις ένα πακέτο μακαρόνια που έχουν λήξει.

Και κάτι άλλο: οι πελάτες του παραπάνω κυρίου είναι προφανώς ικανοποιημένοι από τη συναλλαγή τους με τη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση. Παίρνουν πολύ φτηνότερα κάτι που δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα. Αλλιώς δεν θα ξαναπήγαιναν να ψωνίσουν.


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα.

Δυο περιπτώσεις έρχονται στο νου: a couple of anecdotes.
Έφαγα λίγο γιαούρτι πρόσφατα, πριν συνειδητοποιήσω ότι ήταν 3 μήνες πέρα από την ημερομηνία λήξεως του, αλλά δεν μου μύριζε άσχημα και δεν με πείραξε, τελικά.

Από την άλλη πλευρά:
Ο διπλανός γείτονας μου έδωσε, ως ένδειξη εκτίμησης, ένα μαλακό τυρί - επειδή πρόσεξα τον σκύλο του όταν έλειπε (ο γείτονας, όχι ο σκύλος) για διακοπές με την οικογένεια του.
Το τυρί ήταν καλά σφραγισμένo (το περιτύλιγμα είχε και αλουμινόχαρτο στο εσωτερικό του).
Ποιος ξέρει πόσες ώρες καθόταν στο ζεστό του αυτοκίνητο (αγόρασε το τυρί στον γυρισμό του ταξιδιού), αφού μόλις το άνοιξα, (όχι μπροστά του, βεβαία) μύριζε άσχημα, και το πέταξα αμέσως.

Πιθανότατα έσωσα και τη ζωή μου και τη γειτονική μας σχέση - δεν έχω τολμήσει να του το αναφέρω ποτέ, αλλά τόσο του έλειπε η κοινή λογική (ή ήθελε να με ξεκάνει; ) - περιττό να πω, έχασε τον σεβασμό μου ύστερα από αυτό το συμβάν;

Ευτυχώς που έχουμε τη μύτη μας τόσο κοντά στο στόμα μας (το ίδιο με τα μάτια μας) - είναι σαν γραφείο τελικού ελέγχου και περαιώσεως. :)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2015)

pontios said:


> Ο διπλανός γείτονας μου έδωσε, ως ένδειξη εκτίμησης, ένα μαλακό τυρί - επειδή πρόσεξα τον σκύλο του όταν έλειπε (ο γείτονας, όχι ο σκύλος) για διακοπές με την οικογένεια του.
> Το τυρί ήταν καλά σφραγισμένo (το περιτύλιγμα είχε και αλουμινόχαρτο στο εσωτερικό του).
> Ποιος ξέρει πόσες ώρες καθόταν στο ζεστό του αυτοκίνητο (αγόρασε το τυρί στον γυρισμό του ταξιδιού), αφού μόλις το άνοιξα, (όχι μπροστά του, βεβαία) μύριζε άσχημα, και το πέταξα αμέσως.



Αν ήταν γαλλικό μαλακό τυρί, μπρι ή καμαμπέρ ας πούμε, θα ήταν λογικό να μυρίζει -- σαν την αρβύλα του φαντάρου π.χ.
Ας θυμηθούμε και το κορσικάνικο τυρί του Αστερίξ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήταν γαλλικό μαλακό τυρί, μπρι ή καμαμπέρ ας πούμε, θα ήταν λογικό να μυρίζει -- σαν την αρβύλα του φαντάρου π.χ.
> Ας θυμηθούμε και το κορσικάνικο τυρί του Αστερίξ.



Ναι! Μου θύμισες ένα φίλο που όταν κάναμε ένα εξάμηνο στο εξωτερικό αποθήκευε το τυρί του στο περβάζι του παραθύρου (απ' έξω) γιατί αλλιώς το δωμάτιό του μύριζε σαν παπούτσι :)


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήταν γαλλικό μαλακό τυρί, μπρι ή καμαμπέρ ας πούμε, θα ήταν λογικό να μυρίζει -- σαν την αρβύλα του φαντάρου π.χ.
> Ας θυμηθούμε και το κορσικάνικο τυρί του Αστερίξ.



Ναι, σωστή παρατήρηση - αλλά πέρασε δυο γραφεία ελέγχου ... και της γυναίκας μου (αυτή "αποφάνθηκε" - she's the cheese expert of the family, after all - ότι ήταν για πέταγμα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μερικοί από μας ζούσαμε και πριν αρχίσουν να βάζουν ημερομηνίες λήξης πάνω στα τρόφιμα, και ούτε δηλητηριαστήκαμε ούτε πεθάναμε.



Και πολλοί άλλοι ζούσανε και τώρα δεν ζούνε. Αυτό είναι κάποιου είδους λογική πλάνη, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τώρα το όνομά της. Φυσικά και σου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό ότι παρότι τα πράγματα ήταν αλλιώς παλιά δεν έπαθες τίποτα, γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων πρέπει να είσαι ζωντανός για να προβάλλεις αυτό το επιχείρημα. Αυτοί που πέθαναν δεν είναι εδώ για να πούνε "ναι, εμείς όμως πάθαμε". Είναι όμως εδώ οι στατιστικές προσδόκιμου, θνησιμότητας, αιτιών θανάτου, κτλ.

Τοποθετήθηκα και παλιότερα σ' αυτό το νήμα. Προφανώς και κάτι που έχει περάσει η ημερομηνία του δεν είναι αυτομάτως για πέταμα. Έχω φάει πολλές φορές ληγμένα προϊόντα και συνεχίζω να το κάνω. Και συμφωνώ ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις οι νομικές απαιτήσεις για ημερομηνίες λήξης είναι γελοίες. Π.χ. 40 εκατομμύρια χρόνια δεν έπαθε τίποτα το αλάτι αλλά μέσα στο φακελάκι θα κρατήσει 1-2 χρόνια, λες και το φακελάκι προκαλεί ραδιενεργή εξάτμιση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι νομικές απαιτήσεις ημερομηνιών λήξης δεν έχουν κάνει ασφαλέστερα τα προϊόντα κατά τεράστιο βαθμό. Ειδικά σήμερα, γιατί εύκολα ξεχνάμε ότι πριν 50 χρόνια, που δεν υπήρχαν ημερομηνίες λήξης, ο παγκόσμιος πληθυσμός ήταν ο μισός του σημερινού. Αυτό φυσικά διπλασίασε τις ανάγκες σε φαγητό, τις ανάγκες σε διατήρηση τροφίμων, τις ανάγκες σε αποθήκευση. Είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να συντηρήσεις τρόφιμα αναλλοίωτα σε πολύ σκληρότερες συνθήκες αποθήκευσης, σε πολύ μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες και σε συνθήκες ταξιδιού (γιατί η παραγωγή πια δεν είναι τοπική).



Alexandra said:


> Αυτό πάλι που λες ότι μπορεί να αγοράσεις τρόφιμο που δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα και παρόλα αυτά να το βρεις αλλοιωμένο, είναι τόσο σπάνιο που δεν μου συμβαίνει ούτε μια φορά τον χρόνο.



Επειδή δουλειά μου είναι, σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο όσο νομίζεις. Απλά είναι πιο σπάνιο να φτάσει αυτό στον καταναλωτή, γιατί δουλειά των εμπόρων είναι να πετάνε το εμπόρευμα που έχει αλλοιωθεί, πέρασε ή όχι η ημερομηνία λήξης. Βέβαια, αν ο έμπορος αυτός πουλάει ήδη ληγμένα προϊόντα, η πιθανότητα να φτάσει τέτοιο προϊόν στον καταναλωτή αυτομάτως είναι πολλαπλάσια.



Alexandra said:


> Και κάτι άλλο: οι πελάτες του παραπάνω κυρίου είναι προφανώς ικανοποιημένοι από τη συναλλαγή τους με τη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση. Παίρνουν πολύ φτηνότερα κάτι που δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα. Αλλιώς δεν θα ξαναπήγαιναν να ψωνίσουν.



Εντάξει, για Βρετανούς της χαμηλής τάξης μιλάμε. Μπορούν να καταναλώνουν και σκουπίδια και να μην έχουν πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και τα φυσιολογικά προϊόντα που αγοράζουν οι άνθρωποι που ανήκουν σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι πράγματα που ούτε καν θα άγγιζες. Μια βόλτα από ένα Tesco ή ένα Asda θα σε πείσει. Τα περισσότερα προϊόντα είναι πλαστικό με επικάλυψη πλαστικού και γαρνιτούρα πλαστικό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

(τα περί πλαστικού με επικάλυψη πλαστικό= :-D )
Η πιο παράλογη μείωση τιμής λόγω ληγμένου προϊόντος που έχω δει και από την οποία επωφελήθηκα: μπανάνες αγίνωτες συσκευασμένες (για όσους τις προτιμούν έτσι ή τις θέλουν να τις κρατήσουν για μέρες). Είχαν απάνω ημερομηνία λήξης, η οποία ήταν η ημερομηνία που είχαν πλέον όλες αρχίσει να κιτρινίζουν και να μην είναι άγουρες. 
Επομένως αφού είχαν αρχίσει να κιτρινίζουν, δεν ήταν πλέον όπως έλεγε η ετικέτα, οπότε τις βάλανε αμέσως μισή τιμή γιατί "λήγανε", και φυσικά αγόρασα ένα κιλό και μου κράτησαν μερικές μέρες μια χαρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά δεν έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης. Αν το σούπερ μάρκετ βάζει ετικέτα τότε την βγάζουν απ' το στομάχι τους. Βέβαια, όλα τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά κάποτε λήγουν και μπορεί κανείς να προβλέψει πότε θα αρχίσουν να μαραίνονται.

Από την άλλην, το σούπερ μάρκετ δεν μειώνει την τιμή σε προϊόντα που κοντεύουν να λήξουν επειδή δεν θα τα πάρει κανείς αλλά για να τα ξεφορτωθεί όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Κανένα σούπερ μάρκετ δεν θέλει να χαλάει την εικόνα του με μαραμένα λαχανικά ή με λαχανικά που η εμφάνισή τους δεν είναι ωραία (οι μπανάνες συνήθως ωριμάζουν ανομοιόμορφα και τα μέρη που ήταν ήδη κίτρινα αρχίζουν να μαυρίζουν όταν κιτρινίσει η υπόλοιπη μπανάνα).


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Οι χύμα μπανάνες συνήθως είναι στην κατάσταση που ήταν οι συσκευασμένες που αναφέρω πιο πάνω. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν παραγινωμένες, απλά είχαν αρχίσει να παίρνουν χρώμα. 
Απλά οι συσκευασμένες υποτίθεται ότι ήταν για αυτούς που θέλουν να αγοράσουν άγουρες μπανάνες και πλέον δεν ήταν άγουρες. Οπότε δεν ανταποκρίνονταν στην περιγραφή τους. 
Σ'ένα μπακάλικο ο μπακάλης απλά θα τις έβγαζε από τη συσκευασία και θα τις έβαζε στις κανονικές μπανάνες να πουληθούν. Στο σούπερ μάρκετ που όλα γίνονται τυποποιημένα κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα μπέρδευε τα λογιστικά τους, κι έτσι επωφελήθηκα εγώ από το παράδοξο άγουρες μπανάνες ληγμένες. 
Συνήθως τα φρούτα και λαχανικά που βάζουν μισή τιμή είναι από αυτά που δεν τα αγοράζεις εύκολα (εκτός αν θες να φτιάξεις μαρμελάδα).


----------



## crystal (Mar 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, για Βρετανούς της χαμηλής τάξης μιλάμε. Μπορούν να καταναλώνουν και σκουπίδια και να μην έχουν πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και τα φυσιολογικά προϊόντα που αγοράζουν οι άνθρωποι που ανήκουν σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία είναι πράγματα που ούτε καν θα άγγιζες. Μια βόλτα από ένα Tesco ή ένα Asda θα σε πείσει. Τα περισσότερα προϊόντα είναι πλαστικό με επικάλυψη πλαστικού και γαρνιτούρα πλαστικό.



Το ξέρω πως δεν κομίζω γλαύκα εις Αθήνας, αλλά αυτό πραγματικά ήταν από τα πράγματα που μου έκαναν φοβερή εντύπωση τους μήνες που ζούσα στο εξωτερικό. Με την επιφανειακή ματιά του περαστικού κατοίκου, σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι στην Ελλάδα ένα νοικοκυριό με αντίστοιχες οικονομικές δυνατότητες μπορεί να τραφεί πολύ καλύτερα. Ίσως γι' αυτό οι αντιδράσεις για τα ληγμένα να είναι εδώ τόσο μεγάλες, επειδή υπάρχουν διαφορετικά κριτήρια ποιότητας και διαφορετική αντίληψη για την τροφή. Άντε να πείσεις τη μέση νοικοκυρά ότι δεν θα πάθει τίποτα το παιδί της αν φάει γιαούρτι που έχει λήξει πριν δυο μέρες.
Αλλά μπορεί να και λέω βλακείες, οπότε αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2015)

TEN FOODS WHICH CAN BE CONSUMED AFTER THEIR USE-BY DATES

Milk: Pasteurised milk will keep 50 per cent longer if you store it at a lower temperature. Try storing at the back of the fridge rather than the fridge door. If your milk has gone sour, use it to make pancakes 

Eggs: According to a report by food scientist Dana Gunders, eggs can last for three to five weeks. But they have to be kept at a temperature below 5C (41F), as that helps prevent potential growth of Salmonella enteritidis.

Sugary foods: Anything with a large amount of sugar, such as jams or honeys, are safe to be consumed. 

German sauerkraut and Korean kimchi: Safe as as they are foods which has been preserved through salting, curing or drying. 

Crisps: While they may have gone soft, crisps are highly processed and loaded with salt so are safe to be consumed.

Biscuits: Like crisps, biscuits are also highly processed and thus can be consumed long after their sell-by date. If they taste soft or soggy simply pop them in the oven to get them crunchy again.

Dry pasta: Dry goods such as uncooked pasta, as long as it is stored in airtight containers, can keep indefinitely

Bread: Keep it in the freezer and it will last for ages. Just make sure you cut out the mouldy bits if you spot any.

Canned foods: Extend the shelf life of canned products by storing them in a cool and dark area.

Packaged salad: As long as your salad leaves haven't gone mouldy (wilted and mouldy are very different) simply revive them in ice-cold water

Chocolate: Chocolate can last a long time often develops a white coating, known as the 'bloom', when it's exposed to the air. This happens because the fat melts and rises to the top.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Επειδή αντιμετωπίζω καθημερινά νοικοκυρές -και όχι μόνο- η αντίδραση συνήθως είναι "το γάλα δεν είναι σημερινό, είναι χθεσινό" (δηλαδή έχει μόνο 6 μέρες ως την λήξη του). Υπάρχουν κι άλλες αποχρώσεις ανάμεσα στο μαύρο και στο άσπρο (τουλάχιστον πενήντα, όπως μάς διδάσκει γνωστό μυθιστόρημα της κλασικής λογοτεχνίας).

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα αβγά μπορεί να κρατήσουν πολύ καιρό αλλά είναι από τα πιο επικίνδυνα τρόφιμα και είναι από δύσκολο ως αδύνατον να ξέρεις πότε ακριβώς τα έκανε η κότα και άρα να υπολογίσεις πόσο καιρό έχουν μέχρι να λήξουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Crystal, εξαρτάται από τη χώρα. Αν αναφέρεσαι στην Αγγλία, η αλήθεια είναι ότι η σχέση των Άγγλων με το φαγητό είναι προβληματική και ορίζεται από ταξικά και άλλα κοινωνικά κριτήρια. Η βασική διαφορά σε σχέση με τους Έλληνες π.χ. είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα μέχρι πρόσφατα έχουμε διατροφή που δεν εξαρτάται τόσο πολύ από το βιομηχανικό φαγητό και τα ζωικά προϊόντα και όλοι λίγο πολύ μέχρι πριν μια γενιά είχαν επαφή με το χωριό. Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι σαν καταναλωτές δεν ξέρουμε πούθε παν τα τέσσερα και πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα όταν μαθαίνουμε ότι π.χ. το κοτόπουλο στο εκτροφείο δεν είναι το ίδιο με το κοτόπουλο στο κοτέτσι του χωριού. 

Στην Αγγλία δεν υπάρχει χωριό, η διατροφή είναι βιομηχανική και το φαγητό θεωρείται ανάγκη, όχι απόλαυση κι όποιος το απολαμβάνει είναι λαίμαργος, ενδοτικός στον πειρασμό κλπ (υπάρχει μια θεολογική χροιά στο ζήτημα) και σε γενικές γραμμές είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κόβουν όταν έχουν αφραγκίες (το ποτό ποτέ). Μπορείς όμως να βρεις τα πιο εκλεκτά πράγματα απ'όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου- πολύ περισσότερο απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να έχεις λεφτά να τα πληρώσεις. Τα αγοράζουν οι Άγγλοι; Βεβαίως. Για να κάνουν φιγούρα. Όχι για να φάνε και να τα φχαριστηθούν, αλλά για να έχουν να λένε μετά στους άλλους ότι τα φάγανε. 

Τώρα, αν πιάσουμε την Ιταλία θα δούμε ότι ζουν για να τρώνε π.χ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2015)

Παρακολουθώ στο ΦΒ ένα γκρουπ μαγειρικής, γιατί βλέπω καμιά φορά ενδιαφέρουσες συνταγές. Δεν πρόκειται να σας παραπέμψω σε αυτό, αρκεί να πω ότι η πλειονότητα των μελών είναι χαμηλοτάτου μορφωτικού επιπέδου. Ξέρουν πάντως να χρησιμοποιούν Φέισμπουκ και να ποστάρουν φωτογραφίες των έργων τους. Αυτό που έχω διαπιστώσει, και φαίνεται ότι πάει πακέτο με το χαμηλό επίπεδο, είναι με πόση ευκολία συμβουλεύουν η μία την άλλη να πετάξει οποιοδήποτε τρόφιμο έχει λήξει έστω και πριν λίγες ώρες. Όλες έχουν σαν δικαιολογία ότι δεν θέλουν να δηλητηριάσουν τα παιδιά τους. Πριν από λίγο κάποια είπε ότι έχει ένα ενάμισι κιλό καλαμποκάλευρο που έληξε και δεν ξέρει αν πρέπει να το πετάξει. Αμέσως έσπευσαν δύο να της πουν "πέταξέ το". Μια μικρή έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο έδειξε ότι τα άλευρα μπορούν να καταναλωθούν πολλούς μήνες μετά τη λήξη τους, 4-6 μήνες το λευκό αλεύρι, 6-8 μήνες το καλαμποκάλευρο.


----------



## Katsik35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ένα συναφές άρθρο, αν και δεν αφορά τα τρόφιμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2016)

Ένα άρθρο που επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που ξέρω και εφαρμόζω. Απομονώνω μια παράγραφο:

First, keep in mind that a lot of foods are safe to eat well past whatever date is on the label. That goes for pasteurized dairy products such as milk, yogurt, and eggs, which can last three to five weeks after what is usually listed as the sell-by date, Gunders says.

Γύρισα στο σπίτι μου μετά από απουσία τριών εβδομάδων. Στο ψυγείο είχα φρέσκο παστεριωμένο γάλα, που είχε λήξει από τις πρώτες μέρες της απουσίας μου. Δεν είχε πάθει απολύτως τίποτα. Και φυσικά έχω φάει γιαούρτι που έχει λήξει έναν μήνα πριν και δεν είχε πάθει τίποτα.

Όπως έχουμε συζητήσει σ' αυτό το νήμα, ξέρουμε ανθρώπους που πετάνε το γάλα ή το γιαούρτι ακριβώς στην ημερομηνία που λήγει, σπαταλώντας τα λεφτά τους και αυξάνοντας τους τζίρους των βιομηχανιών τροφίμων. Προχθές μού έτυχε και κάτι άλλο: Μια κυρία στο σουπερμάρκετ μού ζήτησε να κοιτάξω και να της πω πότε λήγει μια συσκευασία με φρέσκα μανιτάρια. Με τέτοια μυαλά δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα ψάχνει για ημερομηνίες λήξης και στις συσκευασμένες ντομάτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

Υπάρχουν δύο προβλήματα με τις ημερομηνίες των προϊόντων:

1. επικρατεί μπάχαλο με τις ετικέτες. Άλλος κατασκευαστής γράφει "ανάλωση πριν από", άλλος "ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση", άλλος "ημ. λήξης" κι άλλοι απλά το γράφουν στα αγγλικά, λες και είναι υποχρεωμένος ο καταναλωτής να γνωρίζει ξένες γλώσσες. Αυτό ανεξάρτητα από το τι λέει η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία σχετικά.

2. δεν υπάρχουν ούτε πρότυπα ούτε οργανισμοί τυποποίησης που να λένε πότε λήγει ένα συγκεκριμένο πράγμα. Ο κατασκευαστής αποφασίζει από μόνος του ποια είναι η ημερομηνία ανάλωσης κατά προτίμηση.

Ουσιαστικό είναι να ελέγχεις πάντα τα οργανοληπτικά χαρακτηριστικά, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει παρέλθει η ημερομηνία λήξης.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2016)

Ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση *πριν* από= δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα αν ο φας μετά, π.χ. ζυμαρικά, αλλά αν δεν σου αρέσει γιατί π.χ. έχει ξεραθεί, δικό σου πρόβλημα. 
Ημ. λήξης ή ανάλωση *εώς*= μετά χαλάει ή δεν είναι πλέον ασφαλές. Και μπορέι να μη χαλάει στις 12:01, και να το φάμε και να μην πάθουμε τίποτα, αλλά αυτό είναι δική μας απόφαση με δική μας ευθύνη. 

Οποιαδήποτε άλλη περιγραφή δεν είναι νόμιμη. Και από το λίγο που έχω προσέξει στην Ελλάδα, οι ετικέτες είναι εναρμονισμένες. 

Επίσης μην ξεχναμε ότι οι ετικέτες δεν λένε στον καταναλωτή πότε να καταναλώσει κάτι αλλά λένε στον πωλητή πότε θα πρέπει να σταματήσει να πουλάει το προϊόν και αν το προϊόν θα πρέπει να καταστραφεί ως ακατάλληλο. Για παράδειγμα, συχνά το συσκευασμένο ωμό κρέας έχει επεξεργαστεί κατεργασία για να διατηρήσει το χρώμα του (το πασπαλίζουν με διάφορα άλατα). Η συντήρηση του εξωτερικού χρώματος όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον πολλαπλασιασμό των μικροβίων και δεν εμποδίζει τη σήψη του κρεάτος. Επομένως η ετικέτα λέει ότι το κρέας αυτό πρέπει να καταστραφεί ύστερα από κάποια ημερομηνία, είτε δείχνει φρέσκο είτε όχι. 
Αν εσύ σφάξεις ένα γουρούνι και βάλεις τις μπριζόλες στο ψυγείο και τις φας ύστερα από δυο μήνες, πρόβλημά σου. Η δημόσια υγεία δεν είναι μόνο πρόβλημά σου όταν είσαι πωλητής. 

Πρόσφατα είχα παρεμφερή συζήτηση με μια φίλη που ανακαλυψε ότι στο σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονιάς της τις έτοιμες πίτσες τις πετάνε αν δεν πουληθούν μέσα σε Χ χρόνο. Διαμαρτυρήθηκε και το σούπερ μάρκετ της απαντησε το βλακώδες "γιατί θέλουμε να σας προσφέρουμε παντα τα πιο φρέσκα". Η αλήθεια ήταν ότι ήταν υποχρεωμένοι από το νόμο να πετάνε τα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά ύστερα απο Χ ώρες γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να τα συντηρήσουν στη νόμιμη θερμοκρασία (χωρίς να γίνει η πίτσα κάρβουνο) και υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πόση ώρα μπορείς να διατηρήσεις τρόφιμα σε άλλη θερμοκρασία. Υπάρχει μια αλυσίδα σαντουιτσάδικων στο ΗΒ με μαγαζιά στους σταθμούς του τρένου, που διαλαλεί ότι τα σαντουιτς της είναι παντα φρέσκα γιατί στις δύο ώρες τα πετάνε. Αυτό που δεν διαλαλεί είναι ότι ο νόμος λεέι ότι αν δεν έχεις τα σάντουιτς στο ψυγέιο, πρέπει να τα πετάξεις ύστερα από δύο ώρες. Αν εσύ αγοράσεις το σάντουιτς το πρωί, το κουβαλάς στην τσέπη σου όλη μέρα και το φας το βράδυ, μπορέι να μην πάθεις τίποτα. Μπορέι και να πάθεις. Η απόφαση και το ρίσκο είναι δικά σου. Ο πωλητής δεν μπορέι να πουλήσει κάτι που πιθανόν να είναι μολυσμένο. Μπορεί εσύ να έχεις στομάχι που όλα τα αλέθει, αλλά κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να είναι ευαίσθητος. Βέβαια το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι άμα έχει 30 βαθμούς και το σάντουιτς έχει καθίσει όλη μέρα στη βιτρίνα, με τον ήλιο να το χτυπάει, δεν θα το αγοράσεις ούτως ή άλλως, όπως δεν θα το φας αν το φτιάξεις εσύ σπίτι σου και μείνει όλη μέρα ξεχασμένο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση *πριν* από= δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα αν ο φας μετά, π.χ. ζυμαρικά, αλλά αν δεν σου αρέσει γιατί π.χ. έχει ξεραθεί, δικό σου πρόβλημα.
> Ημ. λήξης ή ανάλωση *εώς*= μετά χαλάει ή δεν είναι πλέον ασφαλές. Και μπορέι να μη χαλάει στις 12:01, και να το φάμε και να μην πάθουμε τίποτα, αλλά αυτό είναι δική μας απόφαση με δική μας ευθύνη.
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε άλλη περιγραφή δεν είναι νόμιμη. Και από το λίγο που έχω προσέξει στην Ελλάδα, οι ετικέτες είναι εναρμονισμένες.



Έχω περίπου 2000 κωδικούς στο παντοπωλείο και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν είναι. Οι περισσότεροι γράφουν "ημ. λήξης" και ένας μεγάλος αριθμός κατασκευαστών έχουν μόνο ημερομηνία και δεν γράφουν τίποτα άλλο. Π.χ. το ελαιόλαδο που έχω γράφει "ημ. λήξεως", το καλαμποκέλαιο λέει "ανάλωση πριν το τέλος", το νερό γράφει μόνο την ημερομηνία και τίποτα άλλο, οι χυμοί "ανάλωση πριν από"... θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω τουλάχιστον 10 παραλλαγές και όλες μεταξύ τους ασύμβατες. Άλλα μπισκότα δίνουν λήξη, άλλα ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση... μπάχαλο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2016)

...
Εμμμ, _*έως *_λέμε και γράφουμε. Γιατί η γραμματική δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα, ούτε η λεξιλογική ευαισθησία και ο γλωσσικός χαρακτήρας του φόρουμ.

Να με συμπαθάτε, γιατί ενώ με φιλότιμη προσπάθεια θα μπορούσα να καταπιώ το _ώς _με τόνο, παρότι μου στέκεται στο λαιμό, στο *εώς τραβάω γραμμή. Here I stand.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

Στα γαλακτομικά της ίδιας εταιρείας:

1. ανάλωση μέχρι και
2. ανάλωση έως
3. ημ. ανάλωσης

Όλα αυτά υποτίθεται ότι είναι _use by_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Εμμμ, _*έως *_λέμε και γράφουμε. Γιατί η γραμματική δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα, ούτε η λεξιλογική ευαισθησία και ο γλωσσικός χαρακτήρας του φόρουμ.
> 
> Να με συμπαθάτε, γιατί ενώ με φιλότιμη προσπάθεια θα μπορούσα να καταπιώ το _ώς _με τόνο, παρότι μου στέκεται στο λαιμό, στο *εώς τραβάω γραμμή. Here I stand.



Ορθογραφικό λάθος. Συγγνώμη, Δαεμάνε, για την αισθητική προσβολή, αλλά με τους τόνους στο πληκτρολόγιο δεν τα παώ κάλα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2017)

Why Expiration Dates Are B.S.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2017)

Αυτό αναφέρεται στις ΗΠΑ. Στην ΕΕ η νομοθεσία είναι λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένη. Π.χ. υπάρχουν κοινοτικές οδηγίες για το ποια είναι τα επιτρεπτά όρια που μπορεί να θέσει ο κατασκευαστής ανάλογα με το προϊόν. Τα μπισκότα και τα κουλουράκια έχουν αν θυμάμαι καλά μέγιστο ημερομηνίας τους 6 μήνες (δηλαδή ο παραγωγός δεν μπορεί να δώσει παραπάνω μήνες σαν ένδειξη αλλά μπορεί να δώσει λιγότερους), οι ξηροί καρποί και τα μπαχαρικά έχουν μέγιστο 1 χρόνο, τα όσπρια αν θυμάμαι σωστά έχουν 3 χρόνια, το αλάτι 5 χρόνια, το ελαιόλαδο 1 χρόνο κτλ. Για αρκετά απ' αυτά υπάρχουν νομοθετικές οδηγίες που σχετίζονται με το είδος της συσκευασίας. Ας πούμε διαφορετικό μέγιστο έχουν οι γυάλινες από τις πλαστικές συσκευασίες. Τέλος, μπορεί να εξαρτάται από κάποια υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται σαν δείκτες. Π.χ. διαφορετικό μέγιστο έχουν τα προϊόντα που περιέχουν αβγό απ' αυτά που δεν περιέχουν, ακόμη κι αν κατά τα άλλα πρόκειται για το ίδιο προϊόν.

Α, ναι. Υπάρχουν ελάχιστα προϊόντα που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση αναγραφής ημερομηνία λήξης και περιλαμβάνουν τα φρέσκα, χύμα λαχανικά (άκοπα), το ξύδι, το κρασί και οποιοδήποτε ποτό με πάνω από 10% αλκοόλ ανά όγκο και χύμα φαγητό (όπως σε κέτεριγκ). Τα υπόλοιπα (ναι, η ζάχαρη και το αλάτι και το νερό) πρέπει να αναγράφουν ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2017)

Η ζάχαρη έχει ημερομηνία; Και το αλάτι; 
Δεν τα πρόσεξα ποτέ, και ξέρω ότι έιναι απαραίτητο αλλά δεν θα πέταγα ούτε ζάχαρη ούτε αλάτι αν είχε περάσει ακόμα και πολύς καιρός από την ημερομηνία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep. Το αστείο είναι ότι αμφότερα είναι μέσα συντήρησης.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 27, 2017)

This salt is more than 280 million years old, but it will expire in 2018


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> This salt is more than 280 million years old, but it will expire in 2018
> View attachment 5665



Είδες; Οι εξωγήινοι που έφεραν τη ζωή στη γη το συσκεύασαν και το ξέχασαν φεύγοντας, και επειδή είχαν προηγμένη τεχνολογία ήξεραν ακριβώς πότε θα λήξει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2017)

Αληθεύει αυτό που κάνει την γύρα στα ιτνερνέτια κάθε τόσο ότι το μέλι δεν έχει ημερομηνία λήξης/ κατανάλωσης; 
Δεν έχω προσέξει γιατί μέλι έχω χύμα απο Ελλάδα και δεν αγοράζω ποτέ (χρησιμοποιώ ένα βάζο την πενταετία).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2017)

Το μέλι και τα όσπρια δεν λήγουν ποτέ. Όμως ποτέ. Αλλά δεν είναι στα προϊόντα που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση αναγραφής ημερομηνίας λήξης.


----------

